# MOTUL BABY!! GREAT STUFF



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

I've got a 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T TSI Engine.
I drive pretty hard and here is what I have observed.
First 5000 miles with factory oil - engine was as smooth as silk. Powerful and absolutely no oil burn off. 
Took it to DEALERSHIP for first oil change - God knows what cheap junk they filled it up with, but it ran and sounded like garbage. I'd start it up in the morning and the engine sounded like it had 100,000 miles on it rather than 10,000. I later asked the DEALERSHIP what brand of oil they use, and they couldn't give me a straight answer - except to say that it is VW APPROVED .. Approved for a 1967 Air Cooled Beetle, I'm sure. 
I did some extensive reading on these forums and on the net, and decided to use the Motul Specific 502.00 505.00 oil for my next oil change. 
The car is running and sounding better than new. It is like liquid silk in there! No burn off whatsoever and runs great!
I have not done a UOA, nor do I plan to. My car is stock and I just go with what feels right.
Motul is GREAT and SPECIFICALLY DEISGNED for these engines. Can Castrol, Royal Purple, Mobil 1, Elf, Total, or Brand X Dealership oil say that? I don't think so.
Agree / Disagree - Let me know.. I'm curious
--- CD


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: MOTUL BABY!! GREAT STUFF (HiTechCD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiTechCD* »_Motul is GREAT.......--- CD

Agreed, it's also great to hear your first-hand impressions.
The rest of that sentence was factually incorrect, even Motul will tell you that. 
Keep using Motul, you're using it for the right reasons, just leave it at that.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: MOTUL BABY!! GREAT STUFF (HiTechCD)*

Why not pay the $22 for a uoa?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: MOTUL BABY!! GREAT STUFF (HiTechCD)*

Saying your engine "feels better" is pretty useless, UOA is the answer to how the engine actually is!
Besides that to say Mobil 1, Castrol and others aren't up to the "design" of your engine is just naive!
Buy what you want, I really don't care but don't say these oils suck mine is the best with no proof besides your feeling!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: MOTUL BABY!! GREAT STUFF (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_
Agreed, it's also great to hear your first-hand impressions.
The rest of that sentence was factually incorrect, even Motul will tell you that. 


Exactly. I'm glad your happy with your purchase, Motul is a great product, but nothing about it was specifically designed or engineered for a VW 2.0TSI, or any other motor for that matter.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: MOTUL BABY!! GREAT STUFF (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
... but nothing about it was specifically designed or engineered for a VW 2.0TSI, or any other motor for that matter.

It makes one wonder how much of that "good feeling" is due to absorbing Motul marketing info. Most everyone who is exposed to marketing info is influenced by it in some way (positive or negative), the trick is to educate yourself and try to look at objective sources and data not just regurgitate marketing info.
OP, I am glad you are not down on this oil just because it is French. It is a good oil.



_Modified by saaber2 at 3:06 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: MOTUL BABY!! GREAT STUFF (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
It makes one wonder how much of that "good feeling" is due to absorbing Motul marketing info. 

That's what I generally assume when someone says XXX oil made their motor run 'better'.


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
OP, I am glad you are not down on this oil just because it is French.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

All three dealers I have been at have used castrol oil. When I was at a vw dealer we used castrol synthetic. When I was at a vw/audi/porsche store we used castrol synthetic on the vag cars and mobil 1 on the porsches.
I am now at ford and we use either motorcraft or castrol depending on the application.
Not all dealers use the el cheapo oil. In fact most vw/audi dealers I know of use castrol oils.


----------

